# Muzzle Alternate Charge Pump



## SuperReverbMan (Nov 8, 2019)

In the Informant instructions, alternate charge pumps can be used:

"TC1044SCPA or ICL7660SCPA can be used instead of LT1054 by installing a bead of solder across “TC1044” jumper pads on the back of PCB."

The jumper pads exist on my Muzzle v1.5. Can I use a TC1044SCPA on this board after soldering the jumper pads? There's nothing in the instructions about it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 9, 2019)

Should be ok.  Can you post a photo of the back side of the board showing those pads?


----------



## Robert (Nov 9, 2019)

Yes, that's what the pads are for.    This will be added to the build docs in the next revision.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 9, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Should be ok.  Can you post a photo of the back side of the board showing those pads?





https://imgur.com/gYMKYxU


----------



## K Pedals (Nov 9, 2019)

Robert said:


> Yes, that's what the pads are for.    This will be added to the build docs in the next revision.


Any chance of this showing up on the simulcast???


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 9, 2019)

Oh duh  it's on the top side of the board.  Thnx.


----------



## SuperReverbMan (Nov 9, 2019)

Robert said:


> Yes, that's what the pads are for.    This will be added to the build docs in the next revision.



Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## Devoureddeth (Nov 10, 2019)

That is a pretty clever solution


----------



## JetFixxxer (Dec 3, 2019)

About to start this build. If I use the LT1054 I don't have to use the jumper?


----------



## Robert (Dec 3, 2019)

JetFixxxer said:


> About to start this build. If I use the LT1054 I don't have to use the jumper?



Correct.


----------



## JetFixxxer (Dec 3, 2019)

By using other than LT1054 does it change the dynamic of the gate? Would you recommend going with the LT1054 and if so what's the reasoning behind it.


----------



## falzhobel (Dec 4, 2019)

JetFixxxer said:


> By using other than LT1054 does it change the dynamic of the gate? Would you recommend going with the LT1054 and if so what's the reasoning behind it.



Knowing how this pedal is critical to perform well, I'll go with the 1054... I've had 8 that are working fine with the 1054 for now so I don't have plan to change them in the next batch.


----------

